

Why Static Code Analysis is Important? - javinpaul
http://javarevisited.blogspot.sg/2014/02/why-static-code-analysis-is-important.html

======
laichzeit0
Good article. However, I would suggest that if you intend to reach a wider
audience that you get someone who speaks English natively to edit your
articles before you publish them. It's clearly not your first language, and
lets be honest, broken English doesn't get taken seriously unless you're
already a writer of repute.

Otherwise, good job.

~~~
javinpaul
Thanks laichzeit0, I understand.

